# Radeon HD 8870M detection



## interman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, what's wrong with that soft. look at that:
http://www.notebookcheck.pl/typo3temp/pics/525f5013f7.jpg
It's from Radeon HD 8870M. Why this soft shows such an untrustable data?
Next issue I had recently.. I tried to take screenshot with inbuilt function of gpu-z and here's what I got: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/02/23/6gu.png
Here is a validation site combined with this　↑ screen http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wuymh/
I hope this soft could some day read all information about installed graphic card just from drivers, not from database persistently combined with the exe.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Could be cause the card it too new and W1Z does not have it coded yet? This would mainly be a question for him.

*EDIT*

Well looks to be that you are banned but probably by the automated system thinking you are a spammer.


----------



## interman (Mar 14, 2013)

Probably yes, but I'm not spamming.. wtf.. I just post bugs here. Where do you see spam there???? I DIDN"T KNOW that posting bugs & questions ARE SPAM.

BTW. Why cards should be coded? Could it be just read from drivers? There are numerous softwares on the internet which run correctly without CODING every single card in them. wtf...seems like a fake. not real reading.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2013)

asdfgh said:


> Probably yes, but I'm not spamming.. wtf.. I just post bugs here. Where do you see spam there???? I DIDN"T KNOW that posting bugs & questions ARE SPAM.



There is a automated system that checks first time posters posts to judge if they are spamming  or not. Sometimes it does mess up and ban the wrong person but a quick PM to W1zzard and you should be back in no time. An anyway he would be the best to answer your question due to him creating GPUz.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Please read the forum guidelines. If you got banned for no reason contact a mod. Don't create multiple accounts.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2013)

I attached a test build to this post, give it a try, it should work perfectly.

Almost everything is read from the card (not GPU name, release date, DX support, die size, transistors), but first GPU-Z needs a little bit of info to know which reading method to use.

If you prefer other software, you are free to do so.

I also unbanned your original account and merged your second account into it


----------



## qubit (Mar 14, 2013)

There's a later version of GPU-Z now, which might resolve your problem.


----------



## interman (Mar 14, 2013)

The problem is that I don't own these cards at the moment, so I can't check if it's corrected, but I believe so. Thanks for your quick response.

BTW. I really don't like situations, when in notebook reviews, GPU-Z screens included to a review shows almost nothing  You know what? Check occasionally newest reviews on http://www.notebookcheck.net/ They always include GPU-Z screenshot. Many times these screenshots give no information about notebook's graphic card. so you would be early informed about lack of support of tested card. It should make GPU-Z even better and more up-to-date.
Thank you in advance and please let me post such situations/bugs/lacks of information in GPU-Z as fast as I get to know them 
I let myself to count on your understanding.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2013)

interman said:


> BTW. I really don't like situations, when in notebook reviews, GPU-Z screens included to a review shows almost nothing  You know what? Check occasionally newest reviews on http://www.notebookcheck.net/ They always include GPU-Z screenshot. Many times these screenshots give no information about notebook's graphic card. so you would be early informed about lack of support of tested card. It should make GPU-Z even better and more up-to-date.



suggest them they can contact me any time with support requests, as you can see i work very fast. w1zzard@techpowerup.com

any editor can, even before launch, i will honor non-disclosure agreements.


----------

